# Driver cancels ride



## Fruber7 (Oct 18, 2019)

How does a driver cancel a ride without penalty? Without lowering cancellation rating?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fruber7 said:


> How does a driver cancel a ride without penalty? Without lowering cancellation rating?


MAGIC !!!

( created by PRIVATE CONTRACTORS in a Hollow Tree!)


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wow... Life driving for U/L gets so much easier when you quit letting made up % and rating guide your daily work...

The answer to your question is 2 fold...

1) You hit the cancel button while laughing out loud in an evil henchmen kind of laugh.

2) You drive to the next more profitable Ping that pops up on either platform and never worry.

Hope it helps...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Don’t pickup college students, the little brats do this here in Tampa. I avoid the colleges like an STD.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Wait out the 5 minutes cancel for no show


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Fruber7 said:


> How does a driver cancel a ride without penalty? Without lowering cancellation rating?


By expertly fooling the passenger to do it!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Fruber7 said:


> How does a driver cancel a ride without penalty? Without lowering cancellation rating?


Uber, if any of the legitimate Cancellation reasons are selected and you report the rider for said violation (latter has no effect other than to provide further documentation of reason).
Unaccompanied Minors 
No Car Seat 
Unsafe pickup
Rider Behavior 
I am not 100% sure they have made this change on Rider No Show (which I believe now reads Unable to Find Rider).

Tap on the Cancellation percentage information (how is this calculated? ) and it tells you.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

Park, not right on top of the pin, toss the phone in the glove box. Take a break and walk around the block a couple times.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gibman73 said:


> Park, not right on top of the pin, toss the phone in the glove box. Take a break and walk around the block a couple times.


Gotta be careful with that one. They might find your car. Better to circle the block, park clear on the other side, then walk to the pin. Can be risky though if you're the only one walking around. Make sure your phone is silent...you might have to cover the speaker with your hand etc.


----------

